# Whippets as pets?



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been looking at getting a dog for a while and have been looking at various breeds. I went to look at a litter of Mini Schnauzers on New Years eve, but have decided that they are not the breed for me.

After considering a few other breeds I'm now looking at getting a whippet. I'm looking for a companion dog, who's affectionate, doesn't need excessive walking, moults very little and would be happy to curl up on the sofa and watch TV with me. From what I've been reading the whippet seems to fit the bill. I've also considered the Italian Greyhound which are smaller, but they are also 2x the price of a whippet. Please don't tell me to get a rescue greyhound as they are too big, and besides if I were going to get a big dog it would be a lab. A whippet is larger than I'd ideally like, but I'm prepared to overlook that if it's not too big and has the right temperament. Do whippets makes good companion dogs and pets?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Whippets make great pets! 

They are happy to cuddle up on the couch at the same time as being happy with a couple of short walks a day or more if you offer it. 

I can't answer about the moulting cause I had 2-3 of my own dogs when I had my foster whippet so no idea what hairs were his! :lol: 

If you really want an italian greyhound then save up and wait, some whippets are bigger than the breed info, mine was.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> some whippets are bigger than the breed info, mine was.


mine was huge too, verging on greyhound size! I think that girls are smaller though. Beautiful dogs, very easy going, cuddly, sweet natured but can be nutters when they are growing up!!


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Definitely definitely definitely a whippet 

Mine is the most loving good natured cuddle monster ever. Loves his offlead runs but is also happy with short lead walks. And was so good as a puppy - only chewed the knob off a radiator... although he is an expert countersurfer now he's bigger. He is reasonably large - just over 21 inches to the shoulder. I have seen much smaller whippets, though his mum was quite large too.

Can have some very mad times racing around the house and garden though so be prepared!!

Can curl up very small and fit into the tiniest dog bed in the house or can stretch longways and upwards (typical whippet\greyhound pose that I think is called the "cockroach") and take up most of the sofa. Plus if it's very quiet and he's disappeared he can be found in our bed under the duvet 

One thing I will say is that he does moult, although nowhere near as bad as my JR.

Go for it!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If I were looking for just a pet another whippet would be high on my list


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Just thought I'd add he loves to cuddle and although his cuddles keep you warm when it's chilly - my are they some boney cuddles!! I have to manoeuvre him into a more comfortable position sometimes


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got a lurcher, but his 3/4 whippet and looks very much a slightly hairy whippet... his 6 months and only just 18tts so I think his going to be a pretty small boy, the sire was only 21tts.

He is from working lines however is a brilliant house pet, he is okay with our cat providing it doesnt run... even then he just wants to play!

Once he has been for his walks he is very happy to snuggle on the sofa and snooze the day away!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Whippet Rescue UK

I know a person who has had two Whippets from these and she can't fault them as a rescue.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

We just had a foster whippet with us over Christmas, she was three inches over the breed standard for bitches and I still thought she was tiny- I have a largish lurcher and a greyhound as well and she was easily less than half the size of my greyhound.

She was very, very sweet, didn't moult much at all while here, though my greyhound and lurcher can moult a bit, it's nowhere near as much as many other breeds. She will make someone a perfect and loving companion 

There are quite a few whippets in rescue as well. Have a look at Whippet Rescue UK They have more info on the breed as well.

Italian greyhounds are a wonderful breed, Freyja on here may come on with some ideas, as she owns both whippets and Italian greyhounds.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm going to see a litter of 6 week old Whippets later Stunning Blue/Fawn Whippet Pups FOR SALE!! | Swansea, Swansea | Pets4Homes I've told them I'm not going to decide today and they are fine with that.

I did speak to the guy who has http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/163293-whippet-puppys-for-sale-neath.html but when I asked him about the age he said 8 or 9 weeks and when I mentioned injections he mentioned something about some guy in Ireland who could get them cheap. Needless to say I'm not interested and won't be touching with a barge pole.

I looked at Greyhounds/Whippets at the very start of thinking what breed I wanted and that was at least a year ago and after considering some other breeds I have come full circle back to the whippet. I'm glad I took my time and didn't rush and think that the whippet may be the right breed for me. I must admit I really do like Welsh Terriers too, but I think I'm probably going to choose a Whippet as my pet. Depending on the cost of keeping the dog I may also get a Siamese in due course.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Before I got my whippet (who is the most special, wonderful thing ever) I thought I wanted an Italian Greyhound as they were smaller. However, I spoke to a couple of breeders who said though they are smaller, they are a lot bigger in personality than a whippet. One breeder compared them to cats in the sense of them getting onto every surface, and being everywhere. 

Because I wanted a quiet an calm dog to come to work in my shop, I went with their recommendation of a whippet rather than an IG. My girl sleeps nearly all day long, and is so good inside. A lady I know got an IG pup the same time I got mine, I once asked if she sleeps much, to which she laughed and said 'never!'. So even as a physically bigger breed, you will find a little whippet curled up on a blanket on the sofa is actually very small!

They do moult, but the hairs are tiny, its like finding a few eyelashes on my bed. They are incredibly cuddly and sweet, and would like nothing better than watching TV on your lap all day.

As for walks, they don't NEED a lot, and can cope with a couple of short walks a day, but to be fair to them they should have more to be truly happy. They are built to run, so I think any whippet deserves a chance to have a good gallop regularly.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info Sarah it's very useful. I've been reading a bit more into IG's and they are more delicate than a whippet and can have a tendency to injure themselves jumping off furniture.

From what you and others have said the whippet does sound like my ideal companion dog. I think that sighthounds have nice facial features, but their bodies and legs are a bit strange looking  There are better looking breeds imo, but I've taken everything into account and for me the whippet seems to fit.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I went to see the whippet pups with the intention of having a think about it, but I'm afraid I caved in and will be taking delivery of little Molly (that's what I'm going to call her) in the next 10-14 days. I'm so excited as it's the first dog that I have owned myself 

Even if I say so myself this dog has hit the jackpot as it's going to be so spoilt and well cared for  I saw mum, dad and grandma and all have such a lovely temperament.

Stunning Blue/Fawn Whippet Pups FOR SALE!! | Swansea, Swansea | Pets4Homes


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They are £275 on gumtree


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

ahh i only just saw this thread but Whippets are the way forward which is good as you have gone for one!

Walt is a cuddle monster and we have a cushion that he curls up on its about 40cm dia and he curls up like a snake and tucks his head in. He thinks he is a lap dog!He is happy with one walk of however long you want to take him a day. To be honest although he would be very tired he would be happy to walk all day or just 1 20mins walk he is very flexible and now that he is 18months old he sleeps for the rest of the day!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

hawksport said:


> They are £275 on gumtree


Looks like I saved a few £££££££'s then


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> ahh i only just saw this thread but Whippets are the way forward which is good as you have gone for one!
> 
> Walt is a cuddle monster and we have a cushion that he curls up on its about 40cm dia and he curls up like a snake and tucks his head in. He thinks he is a lap dog!He is happy with one walk of however long you want to take him a day. To be honest although he would be very tired he would be happy to walk all day or just 1 20mins walk he is very flexible and now that he is 18months old he sleeps for the rest of the day!


Well I'm so glad I took my time and didn't dive into getting some of the breeds that I had thought of. The Whippet sounds like exactly the kind of breed I was looking for and I think it's going to suit both the dog and myself. I'm so excited I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. If my dog thinks she's a lap dog then that's fine by me


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Well I'm so glad I took my time and didn't dive into getting some of the breeds that I had thought of. The Whippet sounds like exactly the kind of breed I was looking for and I think it's going to suit both the dog and myself. I'm so excited I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. If my dog thinks she's a lap dog then that's fine by me


just to say a whippet puppy are still really hard work though and we were pulling our hair out after the first couple of weeks. Socializng is key as they can be quite timid. Walt is still timid now and he was well socialised but he's a good boy! Good luck and we want lots of pics when you bring her home! Do lots of puppy research if you havent done already as they are not relaxed from the beginning lol


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

I would just like to add Pets4homes isnt the best site to be looking on when it comes to ethical or responsible breeders. I recommend Champdogs.com where you should find breeders who do the health tests needed for that breed. They may be a little more expensive than the poorly bred whippets but its worth it knowing they are less likely to grow up with possibly expensive health problems.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well in fairness I did see Mum, Dad and Grandma and all seemed to be in fighting fit health and had lovely temperaments. My mother has had a cross breed terrier for 11 years and in all that time she's had one problem with her stomach which was over 3 years ago and nothing since.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My dog here is a whippet x , hes fantastic, so gentle


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> just to say a whippet puppy are still really hard work though and we were pulling our hair out after the first couple of weeks. Socializng is key as they can be quite timid. Walt is still timid now and he was well socialised but he's a good boy! Good luck and we want lots of pics when you bring her home! Do lots of puppy research if you haven't done already as they are not relaxed from the beginning lol


Thanks for the advice. Yes I intend to socialise the dog as best i can, getting people to call around, visiting other peoples house, going out in public etc to try and socialise the dog as best I can. As I live alone it's important that she will get to meet lots of people. Yes I'll definitely put pictures up after I take delivery of her.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I own and breed whippets and also own italian greyhounds. The best advise you can have is to find a reputable breeder of whippets.

IG's and whippets are nothing like each other I have 4 IG's and to be perfectly honest they are manic they don't stop they are mad as a box of frogs. They are delicate little dogs who suffer from leg breaks. One of mine jumped of achair and snapped his leg in 2 you need nerves of steel and very good insurance. We were lucky Buck wasn't insured but we had a very good vet who referred us to an orhtopedic vet who operated on him at a greatly reduced price but even so it still cost us in excess of £1000.

Whippets are far more laid backand better pets for a family there are also a lot of breeders of IG's who charge far too much I expected to pay around £700 each for my iggies but they were bred by a friend and so I paid a lot less and little Micca was given to me as a pet. I would certainly not be paying £1000-£1500 for ones that are advertised on the sales sights. If you still decide you want an IG then go onto a breeders waiting list and not one advertised the good breeders don't advertise they have waiting lists.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

BumbleFluff said:


> I would just like to add Pets4homes isnt the best site to be looking on when it comes to ethical or responsible breeders. I recommend Champdogs.com where you should find breeders who do the health tests needed for that breed. They may be a little more expensive than the poorly bred whippets but its worth it knowing they are less likely to grow up with possibly expensive health problems.


i got walt from pets4homes and he was also advertised on champdogs so its not always a bad thing! Whippets dont tend to have health tests either.

Obviously i have no idea about the litter the OP has gone for as not that experienced just its not always bad coming from pets4homes.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> I would just like to add Pets4homes isnt the best site to be looking on when it comes to ethical or responsible breeders. I recommend Champdogs.com where you should find breeders who do the health tests needed for that breed. They may be a little more expensive than the poorly bred whippets but its worth it knowing they are less likely to grow up with possibly expensive health problems.


I have to agree with this.

Whippets are very popular and there are plenty of very good breeders out there.

I'd be questioning why they have bred from an unregistered bitch.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

There are no required health tests for whippets although some breeders are now heart testing,

I have advertised pups on pets4homes when I have been let down by people on waiting lists and have puppies still to find homes for. Not all the people who advetise on pet sales sights are BYB you just need to do your research and not rush into having a pup from the first litter you see advertised.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I'd be questioning why they have bred from an unregistered bitch.


This i would also be questioning! why use an unregisted bitch?

OP did you ask that question?

As i previously put we got walt via pets4homes and champdogs but he was the last of the litter as he had been held back for showing and then the person decided on another litter nearer to themselves so thats why they were advertised. It was also a very large little 9 i think so she only had a waiting list of about 6 people.

They are lovely looking pups (as all pups are) but if you havent committed there are still lots of options out there to you! Its very hard once you have seen a litter of pups to walk away especially when you see the parents and everything. I think just questioning the unregistered dog thing might be a good idea.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I've paid £100 deposit, but she did say that if i wanted to change my mind I could, but this weekend only. Money isn't the issue tbh I don't mind paying out for a quality dog, I just thought this one would be OK. 

Do you think I should change my mind and get a refund and look for a more reputable breeder? I suppose I could ring her in the morning and cancel?

I did ask the main handler of the dogs (the husband) if they had any health problems and he said none whatsoever, but ofc he would say that wouldn't he?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Whippets do tend to be a very healthy breed and, as has been said, there aren't actually any health tests currently recommended for them. Some breeders are starting to heart test but I believe it's still a minority.

In this case I think it's more about making sure you're supporting a good breeder who is breeding for the right reasons.

Personally I would back away and continue looking. The use of an unregistered bitch is a bit of a red flag for me. 

I'm by no means a whippet expert but the photos in the advert don't look quite like pure whippet puppies to me. I'm not sure what it is, but there's something not quite right to my eyes. As I say I'm no expert though and all the whippet pups I've come into contact with have been from similar lines so I could be wrong on that one.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well thanks for the advice all, I think I'm going to give her a ring in the morning and cancel. Actually I'll probably text her first


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Well thanks for the advice all, I think I'm going to give her a ring in the morning and cancel. Actually I'll probably text her first


as hard as it is when you have fallen in love with a pup already i think its the best thing to do... did you see any other litters advertised or have you looked on champdogs?

does anyone know any breeders that have had or are having litters soon who could help UK dog lover out?


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> as hard as it is when you have fallen in love with a pup already i think its the best thing to do... did you see any other litters advertised or have you looked on champdogs?
> 
> does anyone know any breeders that have had or are having litters soon who could help UK dog lover out?


Well I've seen some other litters advertised, but tbh I didn't like the markings on them. I wanted a dog that mostly had one colour. Black, fawn, red etc would be ok. After seeing those pups and adult dogs today I know that I want a whippet for certain though like I knew for certain that I didn't want a mini schnauzer when i saw them a few days ago. Now that i know that the whippet is the breed I want then I don't mind travelling much further to look for the right dog.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Freyja said:


> I own and breed whippets and also own italian greyhounds. The best advise you can have is to find a reputable breeder of whippets.
> 
> IG's and whippets are nothing like each other I have 4 IG's and to be perfectly honest they are manic they don't stop they are mad as a box of frogs. They are delicate little dogs who suffer from leg breaks. One of mine jumped of achair and snapped his leg in 2 you need nerves of steel and very good insurance. We were lucky Buck wasn't insured but we had a very good vet who referred us to an orhtopedic vet who operated on him at a greatly reduced price but even so it still cost us in excess of £1000.
> 
> Whippets are far more laid backand better pets for a family there are also a lot of breeders of IG's who charge far too much I expected to pay around £700 each for my iggies but they were bred by a friend and so I paid a lot less and little Micca was given to me as a pet. I would certainly not be paying £1000-£1500 for ones that are advertised on the sales sights. If you still decide you want an IG then go onto a breeders waiting list and not one advertised the good breeders don't advertise they have waiting lists.


Sorry Freyja I didn't read you post properly earlier, but now I have I will certainly heed your advice. I did read earlier that the IG's are delicate little things that can hurt themselves if they jump off furniture, so together with your post I've put the IG idea to bed................for good.

I'm going to contact the breeder of the whippet and withdraw from the sale. It's best tbh I think and say that I'm a bit wary that mum isn't KC registered. I do feel a bit awkward though.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I might get shot down for this, but as people are saying, whippets are generally a healthy breed with no health tests recommended. It's pot luck with any dog or puppy when it comes to health (to an extent!) I mean, most dogs could end up with a variety of allergies or non-breeding related issues. I know it does ring alarm bells when non registered dogs are being bred from, but unless you are planning on showing the puppy then really it isn't an issue. As many people say on here, breeders being KC registered certainly doesn't mean they are any better than someone who isn't KC registered. Does the breeder work their whippets in any way?

I would relax a little, the choice is YOURS and if you are (or were) happy with this litter and happy with the breeder as a person & the way the puppies were kept, then I would go for it. The puppies look clean, healthy and happy, they aren't ridiculously priced and the description is short, sweet and honest - not the sign of someone trying to pull the wool over your eyes or scam you.

If it feels right, go for it. I would always recommend looking into a KC reg breeder first, but you obviously must have been happy with this person and you seem to know what to avoid in a breeder. These puppies are here and need homes whether they're KC registered or not, it isn't their fault and I wouldn't let a few people on here frighten you about it. I think the vast majority of people on here don't actually have KC regd dogs, there are plenty who have bought from non registered litters, and with an all round healthy breed like the Whippet, I see little problem. Obviously the story would be different if you were looking at something like Cavaliers but whippets are pretty sturdy dogs.

Like I said, i've probably stuck my head WAY above the parapet here and I am even a little shocked with myself for it, but KC registration isn't the be all and end all, there are some SHOCKING KC registered breeders out there - if you're happy and confident in the breeder then I wouldn't let it get to you.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Tigerneko. Yes the breeder works the father who is KC registered when he goes shooting. The dad has a lovely temperament and approached me and was happy for me to stroke him. His mother was also there and she too seemed to have a nice temperament. The pups were feeding off mum when I was there the first time, but when I went back she was sitting on the couch looking content and happy. 

As far as the breeders are concerned they seemed like very nice people. The house was spotless and despite having 8 whippets in the house there was no dog smell at all. They seemed to love the dogs and they told me they hadn't watched TV over Christmas as they had been playing with the pups, so the pups seem to have had a lot of love and attention. 

The KC registered Mini Schnauzers I went to see on Monday were being reared in some sort of annexe to a house with straw in it. The breeders wouldn't let me hold the pups and the place absolutely stank of dogs. The mother had a filthy wet moustache and that put me off the breed tbh, but she was friendly. I can't say I was too enamoured with the breeders wife, so I can see that a lot of what you're saying is true.

I still don't know what to do about the Whippet pup  I'll decide today as I don't want to mess them about.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

I love whippets my MIL has 3 whippet x greyhounds all from the same litter, they did the naughty puppy thing and are now perfect companion


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

whippets are great little dogs  You'll never get bored of their antics!!

On the KC side of things:

theres 2 ways to look at it: 
we work our dogs, so we tend to go working lines and do not give a jot about KC registration. Our springer is not KC reg but currently is worth around £1500 due to her work.

My whippet is KC reg but ive never shown him at high level so it makes no odds to me 
The W h i p p e t Archives

the other side is: 
Are the parents KC reg'd and she's been bred from too many times this year so therefore they cannot register the pups

You have to go with your gut instinct i think.....if you feell that your happy with what your being told, then go for it, if you dont.....back away quickly.

I think they look like pure whippets to me  and very pretty they are too.....i'd love a fawn


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

and join the whippet fun here:>>>>>>>The Whippet Forum


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi UK Dog Lover, did the breeders ask you alot of questions? did they seem interested in the future home of their pup? Are they offering lifetime support/back up will they be there if something totally unexpected happens in your life and the dog can no longer live with you? They are the kind of things I would be concerned about. I agree with Tigereneko there are some shocking KC registered breeders out there, IMO buying from those is no more ethical than buying from an unregistered iltter. If neither care or take an interest in the future of the puppies then having papers makes them no better. Neither do I think the price means that much, maybe higer priced litters simply means the breeders are hoping to make more money off the litter! who knows I would simply way up all you feel about the pups, the breeders, their interest in you as potential owners, if you feel happy go for it if not then don`t.
Good luck with it all


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

michelleandant said:


> whippets are great little dogs  You'll never get bored of their antics!!
> 
> On the KC side of things:
> 
> ...


Hi michelleandant

I'm glad you said that they look like whippets as I was starting to have doubts about the makeup of the dog afetr a poster earlier said they didn't look like whippets, although mum and dad looked like whippets to me I spoke to a local KC regged breeder earlier who didn't have a litter and she said that this was the 2nd litter they'd had in a matter of months, and the breeders did say they'd had a previous litter Dad is KC regged but mum isn't.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> Hi UK Dog Lover, did the breeders ask you alot of questions? did they seem interested in the future home of their pup? Are they offering lifetime support/back up will they be there if something totally unexpected happens in your life and the dog can no longer live with you? They are the kind of things I would be concerned about. I agree with Tigereneko there are some shocking KC registered breeders out there, IMO buying from those is no more ethical than buying from an unregistered iltter. If neither care or take an interest in the future of the puppies then having papers makes them no better. Neither do I think the price means that much, maybe higer priced litters simply means the breeders are hoping to make more money off the litter! who knows I would simply way up all you feel about the pups, the breeders, their interest in you as potential owners, if you feel happy go for it if not then don`t.
> Good luck with it all


Hi 3dogs2cats

Yes the breeders were concerned about where the puppy was going to live, and wanted me to periodically email photos of the pups. I told her that the dog definitely wouldn't end up in a kennel in a couple of months and she said if I felt like that to ring her and they would take the dog back, although that would never happen as I've wanted my own dog for as long as I can remember. The breeders seemed genuinely nice people and as I generally prefer animals to humans that tells you a lot about them and me.

My gut instinct is that all is well.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Did the breeders have any other breeds of dogs about? Just curious as the same phone numbers in the ad you linked have been used for selling a litter of springer spaniels a month ago.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Did the breeders have any other breeds of dogs about? Just curious as the same phone numbers in the ad you linked have been used for selling a litter of springer spaniels a month ago.


Yes. English Springer Spaniels - READY NOW!! | Swansea, Swansea | Pets4Homes 
Same place looking at the map. As others have said, KC registration isn't the be all and end all, but I'd definitely be concerned about another litter having been bred so recently.

(I've posted the link as the advert isn't open atm).


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Did the breeders have any other breeds of dogs about? Just curious as the same phone numbers in the ad you linked have been used for selling a litter of springer spaniels a month ago.


Not when I was there. The place didn't smell of dogs at all.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> Yes. English Springer Spaniels - READY NOW!! | Swansea, Swansea | Pets4Homes
> Same place looking at the map. As others have said, KC registration isn't the be all and end all, but I'd definitely be concerned about another litter having been bred so recently.
> 
> (I've posted the link as the advert isn't open atm).


OK thanks for the info. I don't know how long ago the other litter was bred?


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

It would also make me a little suspicious if the place didn't smell of dogs at all and was spotless. It would make me think that the house they were in might have been a front for something - I'm probably being overly paranoid but it does happen.

Since the pups were ready a month ago, I'd say they were born three months or so ago.

ETA: Although, having said that, if it wasn't for the other litter I'd be perfectly happy.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

UK Dog Lover said:


> OK thanks for the info. I don't know how long ago the other litter was bred?


The cached version of the springers advert was from 25/12/12 and in the ad it states it was posted a month previously so the pups were being sold late Novermber-ish.

That's quite close for two different litters and depending on how old the whippet puppies are there may well have been some overlap.

It's also a bit odd that they describe the whippets as not losing hair. Their hairs might be fairly tiny but they definitely do shed.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> It would also make me a little suspicious if the place didn't smell of dogs at all and was spotless. It would make me think that the house they were in might have been a front for something - I'm probably being overly paranoid but it does happen.
> 
> Since the pups were ready a month ago, I'd say they were born three months or so ago.
> 
> ETA: Although, having said that, if it wasn't for the other litter I'd be perfectly happy.


Yes you could be right ofc. So do you think It's best I give this one a miss then?


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Yes you could be right ofc. So do you think It's best I give this one a miss then?


*I* would. It's up to you, obviously, but perhaps other members might contribute what they think?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hiya, have you made a decision about the litter? I wasn't trying to put pressure on you or confuse you with my reply, I just thought it a shame that people are very quick to jump on the non-KC registered thing. It's interesting that they work the father and that is what I was wondering - perhaps they have bred the litter in order to keep a pup or two back to work them and sell the rest to pet homes, as someone else said a few posts back, most working dog people don't give a hoot about KC registration, even moreso when it comes to sighthound types! Of course there could be a more sinister reason for it (perhaps the bitch has been over bred, maybe she is endorsed so they are pretending she isn't KC regd to avoid getting in trouble) but I am trying not to just jump straight to a negative conclusion 

Also, you said someone else said it's the 2nd litter they'd had in a matter of months - is this person talking about another litter of Whippets or could they be referring to the litter of Springers that the mobile phone number brought up? If they are they talking about a 2nd litter of Whippets, is it the same bitch or could they have had a litter out of a different bitch?

The breeder who bred my Manchester Terrier are fabulous, all their dogs live in the home (I think they have 8 MTs now!) and all their litters are raised in the home, handled by adults and children and started on their house training by 8 weeks old. All their dogs are fully health tested clear and they are very successful in the show ring - however, they also had two litters (from two of their different bitches, one dog was their own & obviously not related to the bitch, and one dog was from a different breeder) within a couple of months. In fact, when we went to pick Mabel up at 8 weeks, their other bitch would already have been pregnant, she whelped her litter about 3-4 weeks after we brought Mabel home. That doesn't make them a bad breeder IMO, it just depends on when they are ready to breed from their bitches and when their seasons fall. As long as the mother of the litter you are looking at hasn't already produced a litter in the last 12 months, then I don't see the issue. Plenty of people breed more than one breed of dog and have a couple of litters on the ground within a shortish space of time, I could be horribly wrong and they could be BYB's, but sometimes maybe people read a little bit too much negativity into things.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Hiya, have you made a decision about the litter? I wasn't trying to put pressure on you or confuse you with my reply, I just thought it a shame that people are very quick to jump on the non-KC registered thing. It's interesting that they work the father and that is what I was wondering - perhaps they have bred the litter in order to keep a pup or two back to work them and sell the rest to pet homes, as someone else said a few posts back, most working dog people don't give a hoot about KC registration, even moreso when it comes to sighthound types! Of course there could be a more sinister reason for it (perhaps the bitch has been over bred, maybe she is endorsed so they are pretending she isn't KC regd to avoid getting in trouble) but I am trying not to just jump straight to a negative conclusion
> 
> Also, you said someone else said it's the 2nd litter they'd had in a matter of months - is this person talking about another litter of Whippets or could they be referring to the litter of Springers that the mobile phone number brought up? If they are they talking about a 2nd litter of Whippets, is it the same bitch or could they have had a litter out of a different bitch?
> 
> The breeder who bred my Manchester Terrier are fabulous, all their dogs live in the home (I think they have 8 MTs now!) and all their litters are raised in the home, handled by adults and children and started on their house training by 8 weeks old. All their dogs are fully health tested clear and they are very successful in the show ring - however, they also had two litters (from two of their different bitches, one dog was their own & obviously not related to the bitch, and one dog was from a different breeder) within a couple of months. In fact, when we went to pick Mabel up at 8 weeks, their other bitch would already have been pregnant, she whelped her litter about 3-4 weeks after we brought Mabel home. That doesn't make them a bad breeder IMO, it just depends on when they are ready to breed from their bitches and when their seasons fall. As long as the mother of the litter you are looking at hasn't already produced a litter in the last 12 months, then I don't see the issue. Plenty of people breed more than one breed of dog and have a couple of litters on the ground within a shortish space of time, I could be horribly wrong and they could be BYB's, but sometimes maybe people read a little bit too much negativity into things.


Hi, well tbh I've still not decided 100% but am now thinking maybe I should cancel. When I was there yesterday I said to the woman that I wouldn't be crate training the dog as I thought it was cruel and she agreed, but I noticed quite a large cage in the corner of the room and the man (if it is her husband) said it had been used for a different dog. Now I'm thinking all those whippet pups could have been transported into the house via the cage? Another strange thing is that the womans car was running when I got there, yet the woman was in the house.

The woman who said about the 2 litters was a local KC registered whippet breeder as I had phoned around, but she didn't have a litter at present, but referred me to another local KC registered breeder, but she didn't say if the 2x litters were Whippets or another breed. I had told her the situation with the whippets and she said is that the lady who lives in x?. I have spoken to the KC registered lady with and she said that she had some 12 week old puppies and would ring me back, which she did, but I have yet to return her message.

There's too many alarm bells ringing now and I think I'm going to cancel.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Hi, well tbh I've still not decided 100% but am now thinking maybe I should cancel. When I was there yesterday I said to the woman that I wouldn't be crate training the dog as I thought it was cruel and she agreed, but I noticed quite a large cage in the corner of the room and the man (if it is her husband) said it had been used for a different dog. Now I'm thinking all those whippet pups could have been transported into the house via the cage? Another strange thing is that the womans car was running when I got there, yet the woman was in the house.
> 
> The woman who said about the 2 litters was a local KC registered whippet breeder as I had phoned around, but she didn't have a litter at present, but referred me to another local KC registered breeder, but she didn't say if the 2x litters were Whippets or another breed. I had told her the situation with the whippets and she said is that the lady who lives in x?. I have spoken to the KC registered lady with and she said that she had some 12 week old puppies and would ring me back, which she did, but I have yet to return her message.
> 
> There's too many alarm bells ringing now and I think I'm going to cancel.


That is very strange about the car, that would certainly ring alarm bells with me, plus like you say about the cage - that also doesn't ring right, if you think crate training is cruel then surely you wouldn't do it full stop, not just with one of your other dogs?

If you do have someone KC registered and is definitely a good & knowledgeable breeder in mind, then maybe this time I would go with them instead, there are a few little niggles with this litter and the more you point out, the harder it is for me to be positive about it! Maybe in this instance yo would be better to turn down the current litter and keep looking, otherwise you may always be wondering if you did buy from a puppy farmer or a BYB. Very odd about the crate & the car!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> That is very strange about the car, that would certainly ring alarm bells with me, plus like you say about the cage - that also doesn't ring right, if you think crate training is cruel then surely you wouldn't do it full stop, not just with one of your other dogs?
> 
> If you do have someone KC registered and is definitely a good & knowledgeable breeder in mind, then maybe this time I would go with them instead, there are a few little niggles with this litter and the more you point out, the harder it is for me to be positive about it! Maybe in this instance yo would be better to turn down the current litter and keep looking, otherwise you may always be wondering if you did buy from a puppy farmer or a BYB. Very odd about the crate & the car!


Yes I'm going to go for a reputable breeder now. I'm going to text her in the morning to say that I've changed my mind for various reasons and that I will call for the refund on the weekend. If she presses me I'll say that after much thought I would prefer official papers which will give me piece of mind.

The more I've thought about it now, it all seems to click into place. The car, the cage, the no smell. She was delighted when I said there was no dog smell. Maybe now it was perhaps it was because there was another breed resident there and maybe whippet pups were whipped (pardon the pun) in and out using the cage and car?


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Yes I'm going to go for a reputable breeder now. I'm going to text her in the morning to say that I've changed my mind for various reasons and that I will call for the refund on the weekend. If she presses me I'll say that after much thought I would prefer official papers which will give me piece of mind.
> 
> The more I've thought about it now, it all seems to click into place. The car, the cage, the no smell. She was delighted when I said there was no dog smell. Maybe now it was perhaps it was because there was another breed resident there and maybe whippet pups were whipped (pardon the pun) in and out using the cage and car?


I think you're probably making the right decision, although I bet you're disappointed  I hope you'll keep us updated when you do choose and pick a pup?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I also think you're making the right decision and appreciate how tough it must be, especially as you've already seen the puppies.

I hope you do stick around and keep us up to date, we can't possibly have too many whippet pictures on the forum :biggrin:


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope you find the right whippet puppy!! I'm with Tigerneko in that a pup doesn't necessarily need to be kc reg if everything else feels good about the litter. Your suspicions seem like a good foundation to walk away. 
I could be wrong but I'm sure I read somewhere that Wales was abit of a hotspot for puppy farming? I guess that would make it easier for them to run this operation if the farm is not to far away?.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> I think you're probably making the right decision, although I bet you're disappointed  I hope you'll keep us updated when you do choose and pick a pup?


Yes I won't lie I am disappointed, but I now know that I'm making the right decision. I just needed more reasons really and now I have them  Beautiful pups though, but I would always wonder if they were BYB (I had to look that up)

The pup I want is going to be KC registered, a boy and either all fawn, blue, red or black. After reading some more it seems the dog is more suited to me than a bitch for this breed. This is from the pedigree site

_Whippets have an agreeable temperament and make an ideal family pet and a wonderful companion. It is often said that bitches generally make better pets than their male counterparts because they are more affectionate and obedient. However, this is quite the opposite for Whippets where the male is the more obedient, friendly and outgoing of the species._


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Yes I won't lie I am disappointed, but I now know that I'm making the right decision. I just needed more reasons really and now I have them  Beautiful pups though, but I would always wonder if they were BYB (I had to look that up)
> 
> The pup I want is going to be KC registered, a boy and either all fawn, blue, red or black. After reading some more it seems the dog is more suited to me than a bitch for this breed. This is from the pedigree site
> 
> ...


This last statement is very true. I have 4 dogs and 3 bitches the boys are far more loving than the girls who are more independant. I bred my 2 younger girls they are half sisters the youngest Amber is 4 and is very loving but the other and the older bitch Freyja are much more independant.

Amer's brother Simba is all me no one else can handle him and if anyone tries to take him away from me at shows he goes competely to pieces. He is also the sire of mimi g's Tia, Freyja is her mother.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Yes I won't lie I am disappointed, but I now know that I'm making the right decision. I just needed more reasons really and now I have them  Beautiful pups though, but I would always wonder if they were BYB (I had to look that up)
> 
> The pup I want is going to be KC registered, a boy and either all fawn, blue, red or black. After reading some more it seems the dog is more suited to me than a bitch for this breed. This is from the pedigree site
> 
> _Whippets have an agreeable temperament and make an ideal family pet and a wonderful companion. It is often said that bitches generally make better pets than their male counterparts because they are more affectionate and obedient. However, this is quite the opposite for Whippets where the male is the more obedient, friendly and outgoing of the species._


boys are best! But im a biased!  good luck finding a new litter that you are happy with!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

mimi g said:


> I could be wrong but I'm sure I read somewhere that Wales was abit of a hotspot for puppy farming? I guess that would make it easier for them to run this operation if the farm is not to far away?.


Could be - you haven't got to travel too far to be out in the country around here!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Freyja said:


> This last statement is very true. I have 4 dogs and 3 bitches the boys are far more loving than the girls who are more independant. I bred my 2 younger girls they are half sisters the youngest Amber is 4 and is very loving but the other and the older bitch Freyja are much more independant.
> 
> Amer's brother Simba is all me no one else can handle him and if anyone tries to take him away from me at shows he goes competely to pieces. He is also the sire of mimi g's Tia, Freyja is her mother.


Tia is very much like her dad then....its me and nobody else! She cries when i need to use the loo when we are at shows/parks etc and somebody else holds her.....she breaks the rules above, very affectionate and clingy. Not an independent bone in her body!
I do find boy dogs easier though, girls i find abit naughty. Tia wants everything Bailey has and will even steal from under his nose or nip his ear for it, she will kick him out of bed or push him aside if he is getting more attention. My mum has 2 yorkie siblings and the girl is the same, the dogwalkers i walk with said they always find the girls bully the boys!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

mimi g said:


> Tia is very much like her dad then....its me and nobody else! She cries when i need to use the loo when we are at shows/parks etc and somebody else holds her.....she breaks the rules above, very affectionate and clingy. Not an independent bone in her body!
> I do find boy dogs easier though, girls i find abit naughty. *Tia wants everything Bailey has and will even steal from under his nose* or nip his ear for it, she will kick him out of bed or push him aside if he is getting more attention. My mum has 2 yorkie siblings and the girl is the same, the dogwalkers i walk with said they always find the *girls bully the boys*!


You could be talking about my Millie there lol. Bloomin bossy girls


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> boys are best! But im a biased!  good luck finding a new litter that you are happy with!


Thanks. I'm looking at **************************** *Welcome Whippet Lovers - About Us but the pups won't be born until 16th January and then I'll have to wait 8 weeks after that, so It's a 10 week wait. I want a dog now  Having never had children I can now understand in part the excitement of parents awaiting a baby.

I text the woman this morning about the dog I had put a deposit on and told her I would collect cash tomorrow, but as yet I've had no reply.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

What's the rush?


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I've waited a long long time to get a dog and now that everything is in place I'm fed up of waiting. March seems so long away 

It's easy to say that when you already have a pet.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Perhaps you could think about the positives. It's much easier to house train and socialise when it's not dark by 4pm and freezing cold  I would imagine this is especially pertinent as whippets are a very cold breed who I doubt would like going out in snow at the age of 10 weeks old.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes that's true Phoolf I never thought of that tbh. Ah well, March will soon be here and it gives me something to really look forward to and get all excited about.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

You can never do enough reading  I still read up stuff on a daily basis and I doubt I'll ever stop. Potty training goes so much smoother when you're not freezing your bum off!!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes so very true I'm learning all the time, especially as I've not had my own dog before. I have learned quite a bit this week already, with thanks to the helpful people on this site. If it wasn't for them I would have bought the original whippet I was going to get in ignorance.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I read up on puppyhood for the full 8 weeks I was waiting for my arrival, and it prepared me quite well but I would have liked another couple of weeks to digest! I think use the time wisely and you'll reap the rewards when something comes up and you know straight away what to do because of all your research


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes that sounds like a great idea. Is there any particular book I should choose, or is there enough information available online?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Yes that sounds like a great idea. Is there any particular book I should choose, or is there enough information available online?


For general puppy stuff I read the website dogstardaily.com and then wrote up my own bullet points. I hear the book by Gwen Bailey (Perfect Puppy or something like that) is very good. I like reading general dog books, I started with The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson which was fab and then the next one I would recommend is The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell, it'll make everything make so much sense.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for the info Phoolf I'll check them out.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you've not owned and trained a dog before then Train Your Dog Like a Pro by Jean Donaldson may be worth a look. Step by step instructions for teaching all the basics like sit, down, recall, walk nicely on leash etc. Also gives you a good method to use for judging when to move on to the next step and when to drop back because you've moved on too quickly.

Culture Clash and The Other End of the Leash are also ones I'd recommend.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

The Bedlington Terrier might be another breed to look at  Possibly needs slightly more exercise/stimulation that a Whippet? But smaller and doesn't shed


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I know the feeling of not wanting to wait once you have made a decision buuut its also a wonderful feeling of hearing that the pups are born, seeing pics as they grow and getting to see them when they are really tiny. I missed out on that experience with Walt as we had been looking for a whippet for a while and we came across him at the last minute as the breeder had been let down so we went and got him and bought him home the same day! I wish i had seen him with his litter mates...he was the last one there! I look on Whippet Archives and some have pics up and they are all adorable...

It is even more exciting i think when you go through the whole experience!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

£600 is a hell of a lot for a whippet even KC registered I would expect top show lines with both parents champion show dogs if I was to pay that much for a whippet pup.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

£600 is indeed a lot for a whippet, like Freyja I'd be expecting a puppy from an absolutely top show kennel for that much.

House training in summer is _definitely_ better than doing it in winter, especially when the weather is this rubbish. Standing around in the rain with a coat on over your PJs, pretending you're enthusiastic and waiting for them to have a wee is one of the less awesome things about having a winter puppy :lol:

You'd be surprised how quickly the wait goes. We knew we were getting a pup from the breeder we chose before the mating even took place. Then we had the wait for the pregnancy to be confirmed. Then the wait for the birth (I still remember scaring my mum by screaming when I finally got the text ) and finally waiting until we could go visiting and finally bringing him home.

Now we've got him it seems like it was no time at all since I was looking up pictures of the prospective sire on the net :lol:


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> I know the feeling of not wanting to wait once you have made a decision buuut its also a wonderful feeling of hearing that the pups are born, seeing pics as they grow and getting to see them when they are really tiny. I missed out on that experience with Walt as we had been looking for a whippet for a while and we came across him at the last minute as the breeder had been let down so we went and got him and bought him home the same day! I wish i had seen him with his litter mates...he was the last one there! I look on Whippet Archives and some have pics up and they are all adorable...
> 
> It is even more exciting i think when you go through the whole experience!


Well I don't even know if I'll get a male pup out of this litter as the breeder phoned me earlier after I left a message this morning and told me that she has 3 others interested in boys. She has another bitch too and she is due in February but not advertised on the site yet, so unless Sky has at least 4 boys it could very well be April before I get doggie  I agree though it will be exciting watching them grow and I'm waiting in anticipation for 16th January to see what Sky brings.

I don't think I've been so excited and looked forward to anything as much in years and years. This dog will be the apple of my eye.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Freyja said:


> £600 is a hell of a lot for a whippet even KC registered I would expect top show lines with both parents champion show dogs if I was to pay that much for a whippet pup.


Well I can't seem to find any other breeders with the colours of dog that I want. I realise that £600 is a lot, probably about £100-£150 more than the standard price. She mentioned the price was higher than normal due to them having the top quality of everything. It is more than I'd planned to pay, but tbh it's what I want so I'll have to pay for it. I could get a KC pup for £450, but not with the colours that I want.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

can you find out what Skys registered name is than you can look up her history on Whippet Archives it doesnt say hers on the website. It has Fly's i dont know much about showing etc but he seems to have a few champions in his pedigree. I think he has some the same as Walt...They are expensive but then you know how much they usually are and you are prepared to pay more for these so as long as you are happy with the choice thats good enough.

Good luck! 

Do you know how many was in the litter last time? you never know whats going to appear, sometimes a little can be nearly all dogs and sometimes nearly all bitches its just pot luck!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I think [LINK REMOVED AT DOG OWNERS REQUEST] is the dam.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> £600 is indeed a lot for a whippet, like Freyja I'd be expecting a puppy from an absolutely top show kennel for that much.
> 
> House training in summer is _definitely_ better than doing it in winter, especially when the weather is this rubbish. Standing around in the rain with a coat on over your PJs, pretending you're enthusiastic and waiting for them to have a wee is one of the less awesome things about having a winter puppy :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah in the end I think it will work out for the best when I get my dog in either March or April it just seems to be an age away. Definitely exciting times though


----------



## whippetsarethebest (Jan 4, 2013)

Thankyou for posting a link to Skys pedigree if you got any questions about me or my dogs please feel free to ring me or email me, all my details are on the website, as simon said its his choice to pay £600.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> can you find out what Skys registered name is than you can look up her history on Whippet Archives it doesnt say hers on the website. It has Fly's i dont know much about showing etc but he seems to have a few champions in his pedigree. I think he has some the same as Walt...They are expensive but then you know how much they usually are and you are prepared to pay more for these so as long as you are happy with the choice thats good enough.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Do you know how many was in the litter last time? you never know whats going to appear, sometimes a little can be nearly all dogs and sometimes nearly all bitches its just pot luck!


Yes there were 6 pups in the last litter 4 x boys and 2 x girls.

The photo is in the advert below

Blue and Blue Fawn Puppys due 16th January | Shoreham By Sea, West Sussex | Pets4Homes


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Be wary of a breeder who tells you blue is a rare colour and charges more for them. It is not rare it is a common colour especially if you look more towards the racing and working whippets. Remember these can still br KC registered.

I would also be wary of a breeder who has a litter due in a couple of weeks and another due in february. Most reputable whippet breeders like breeders of other breeds are not breeding at the moment.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have just seen the link to the bitches pedigree and I certainly would not be paying £600 for a pup with that breeding, It is a racing/ working /pet pedigree the pups whether even if they are blue are pet bred and she seems to have already have had a couple of litters as there are quite a few known offspring.

If you want a blue I am assuming you are looking in the south of the country I can ask around if anyone knows a reputable breeder who has blues.


----------



## whippetsarethebest (Jan 4, 2013)

Freya as I have said please ring me or email me about myself and my dogs or even better come and meet me before writing comments I would also be wary of a breeder who has a litter due in a couple of weeks and another due in february the Kennel Club are very welcome to come to my house at any time no appointment need.


----------



## whippetsarethebest (Jan 4, 2013)

Just because i dont stand in a show ring walking up and down for a judge to look over my dogs doesnt make me a bad person. I have owned dogs for since 1990. My bitches have the most wonderful lovely temperments they out going and live life to the full and enjoy daily walks on the sussex downs and on the beach and have never seen a show ring in there life


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If I wanted a whippet I would be breeding my own and would want a show bred to show not a whippet with a racing pedigree. I paid less for a bitch who is a multiple best in show winner and champ shpw winner from a breeder who wanted me to have a good well bred bitch to show and breed off.

Its up to you how much you charge for your pups but as a breeder myself I would not be charging that price whatever the colour or breeding.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

whippetsarethebest said:


> Just because i dont stand in a show ring walking up and down for a judge to look over my dogs doesnt make me a bad person. I have owned dogs for since 1990


I'm not saying you are a bad person showing is not for everyone I have had and wouldn't have againm a whippet with a racing pedigree.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I too don't understand someone charging more for 'rare' colours when....they're not rare? More desirable aesthetically maybe, but I still don't see why you'd charge more for it...


----------



## whippetsarethebest (Jan 4, 2013)

i have never once said or will say Blue is rare colour because it isnt a rare colour. you dont see many get placed in a show ring because the judges like blue fawns and brindles


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I too don't understand someone charging more for 'rare' colours when....they're not rare? More desirable aesthetically maybe, but I still don't see why you'd charge more for it...


Me either.... and I really wouldn't consider blue to be rare in whippets.... in fact, i've seen more blue whippets than I have any other colour, I thought it was one of the most common!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Tracy I'm happy to pay the £600 providing you can supply me with a quality male whippet pup.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

At the end of the day anything is only worth what you're willing to pay for it 

Any seller, whether it be of animal, mineral, vegetable, or services have the right to set their own price and if it's worth that amount to a buyer then they will pay it, if it's not worth it and has been overpriced then it won't sell.

I'm not a breeder nor know anything about the 'going rate' of any dogs but I run my own business and set my own prices for what I think my services are worth, if I set that too high through greed then I wouldn't make a living.

I don't think getting into a debate over the price of these whippets is really beneficial to anyone. If the buyer is happy with the price and willing to pay that for a breeder/dog they feel happy about then who are we to say that the dog isn't worth it?

I'm really pleased to see that the OP has taken on board a lot of the great advice they have been given and are doing their research into the right breed and breeder for their dog.

I can't wait to hear all about your new pup wherever it comes from and however much you pay for it


----------



## whippetsarethebest (Jan 4, 2013)

Thankyou Simon.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

whippetsarethebest said:


> i have never once said or will say Blue is rare colour because it isnt a rare colour. you dont see many get placed in a show ring because the judges like blue fawns and brindles


Blue whippets don't get placed in the ring because there is a lack in quality show bred blues. I know people who show and do well with blues.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> At the end of the day anything is only worth what you're willing to pay for it
> 
> Any seller, whether it be of animal, mineral, vegetable, or services have the right to set their own price and if it's worth that amount to a buyer then they will pay it, if it's not worth it and has been overpriced then it won't sell.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree - i'm shocked that the price is being discussed on here and that ANYONE else seems to think it is their business, if someone is happy to pay that amount then what is it to anyone else? He is paying with his own hard earned money and it's his choice. We paid more than that for Mabel, we were happy with what we paid for her considering that she was from a responsible breeder and very good show lines, some people might think that what we paid was ridiculous but at the end of the day, it shouldn't be an issue as long as you are getting a healthy, happy puppy from a good breeder


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I don't think getting into a debate over the price of these whippets is really beneficial to anyone. If the buyer is happy with the price and willing to pay that for a breeder/dog they feel happy about then who are we to say that the dog isn't worth it?


It's not really a debate about whether a dog is 'worth it' or not, as you say if a buyer is happy to pay a price then there is no problem. Certainly I would imagine most of us would consider our dogs priceless!!

For me it's more to do with whether increasing the price for a supposedly rare colour has the potential to cause issue for the breed as a whole. Breeders charging more for a particular colour creates a demand for that colour as it instantly becomes more desirable as the price 'proves' even the breeders think it's rare and special. A demand that unscrupulous breeders are often more than happy to meet.

I don't think the issue is what the OP is willing to pay, it's whether it's appropriate for breeders to charge more for specific colours.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> It's not really a debate about whether a dog is 'worth it' or not, as you say if a buyer is happy to pay a price then there is no problem. Certainly I would imagine most of us would consider our dogs priceless!!
> 
> For me it's more to do with whether increasing the price for a supposedly rare colour has the potential to cause issue for the breed as a whole. Breeders charging more for a particular colour creates a demand for that colour as it instantly becomes more desirable as the price 'proves' even the breeders think it's rare and special. A demand that unscrupulous breeders are often more than happy to meet.
> 
> I don't think the issue is what the OP is willing to pay, it's whether it's appropriate for breeders to charge more for specific colours.


I agree that it is not beneficial to breed for certain 'popular' traits or colours or to charge more for them, but I can't see in this thread where it has been said that the colours mentioned are rare or more expensive?
My apologies if I have missed it


----------



## whippetsarethebest (Jan 4, 2013)

what ever colour i bred they are all £600 this includes Blue fawns which Sky will have. There are 3 other breeders in the south that sell there Whippets for £600, there is a litter on pets4homes that have blacks and brindles and blue brindles and blues that are all £600 and shes only got one bitch left out of a litter of ten.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

I paid a guy £600 to paint the outside of my house not 6 months ago and he was only here a few days, so £600 for 10-15 years of my cherished dog doesn't seem a great deal of money tbh. 

I only went for the £250 dog initially because I was trying to save a few £££££'s, but now realise it was a big mistake after the good people on here pointed out my error in judgement.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I got my £100 deposit back from the £250 Non KC registered dog I was going to buy. The guy was absolutely fine about it.

Now I'm waiting to see what Sky will produce on 16/1/13


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well the litter of whippets that was due last week had 1 boy which had already been reserved and 4 girls, so no puppy for me. She has another bitch which is due on 5th Feb, but in the mean time I have seen Stunning Blue/ Blue Brindle Whippet Pups | Lymm, Cheshire | Pets4Homes.

They have 1 blue boy and 1 brindle boy for sale and they say they are KC regged, but when I checked the kennel club website they aren't on there. Need some advice please because if all is well I can have the blue boy on Thursday.


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

can you send me the mums registered name and dads registered name


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

They are not answering the phone now michelleandant I'm afraid. They run some kind of animal hotel.

Animal Hotel Cheshire, Kennels Cheshire, Cattery Cheshire, Dog Training, Altrincham | Pets Animal Hotel


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Well the litter of whippets that was due last week had 1 boy which had already been reserved and 4 girls, so no puppy for me. She has another bitch which is due on 5th Feb, but in the mean time I have seen Stunning Blue/ Blue Brindle Whippet Pups | Lymm, Cheshire | Pets4Homes.
> 
> They have 1 blue boy and 1 brindle boy for sale and they say they are KC regged, but when I checked the kennel club website they aren't on there. Need some advice please because if all is well I can have the blue boy on Thursday.


The fact they aren't listed on KC website doesn't mean anything. I think you need to speak to the people, if they sound good then visit ASAP, but go with an open mind and judge the situation you find. Good luck!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

The name of the Dam is Gemstones Blue Lady and the Sire is Veetay Blues Brother. 

The dog is near Manchester which is about a 4 hour drive from here. Not seeing the dog before buying is a bit of a gamble I think?


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarahferret said:


> The fact they aren't listed on KC website doesn't mean anything. I think you need to speak to the people, if they sound good then visit ASAP, but go with an open mind and judge the situation you find. Good luck!


The breeder herself is training dogs atm and I will speak to her either later or in the morning. I have spoken to the daughter and the son earlier and they seemed to have quite a lot of info.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't think so. Studs often come from far and wide. Ask if you can call stud dog owner, find out about him if it makes you more comfortable. I'm going to look and see if I can find you more info, but I'm on phone so may take a while.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

UK Dog Lover said:


> The name of the Dam is Gemstones Blue Lady and the Sire is Veetay Blues Brother.
> 
> The dog is near Manchester which is about a 4 hour drive from here. Not seeing the dog before buying is a bit of a gamble I think?


If they have used a stud dog for their bitch then its common for him not to be there at viewing. Its upto you how important that is..the stud dogs owners should be willing to allow you to view but like you say 4 hours is a trek away. Now you have the kc names you can look on kc site and whippet archives see if they are on there.
If you are happy with info given over the phone id arrange to visit with an open mind, i think you know now what to look for...go with your gut instinct!!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Just had a quick look and both sire and dam are KC registered. The litter has an inbreeding coefficient slightly above the breed average but not drastically so.

This appears to be the dam.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Lots of working and coursing dogs in the pedigree. Some champion coursing dogs on the sires side.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for all your help peeps. There is only one blue boy left and as it's quite a distance away I'm going to take a gamble and put £100 deposit on the dog and collect him on Thursday. If they are running an animal hotel, training dogs and breeding then it sounds ok. The son said his mother had been breeding dogs for over 20 years. There is a history to the parentage of the dogs, so I'm going for it.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Best of luck! Make sure to post pics


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Best of luck! Look forward to hearing all about him. Be prepared to have you heart stolen andto share your sofa and bed with him! Lol they really do love nothing better than comfort, cuddles, and being as close as possible to their human.

Any names in mind?


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks sarahfeeert I don't think it will take much to steal my heart when I see his little face and I don't have a problem with him sharing my sofa and bed 

I'm going to call him Duke.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Thanks for all your help peeps. There is only one blue boy left and as it's quite a distance away I'm going to take a gamble and put £100 deposit on the dog and collect him on Thursday. If they are running an animal hotel, training dogs and breeding then it sounds ok. The son said his mother had been breeding dogs for over 20 years. There is a history to the parentage of the dogs, so I'm going for it.


How exciting!  I bet you can't wait to see him!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> How exciting!  I bet you can't wait to see him!


Yes deposit paid and collecting him on Thursday morning. Can't wait


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Good luck! can't wait to see your little pup!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'll post some pics of him up later in the week


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Fairly sure whippets are starting to take over the forum :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Fairly sure whippets are starting to take over the forum :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait to see photos!!


Whippets rule!


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> Whippets rule!


They sure do, and as each one is a new joy, I love that more members are appearing with them


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

UK Dog Lover said:


> Thanks. I'll post some pics of him up later in the week


Yay! I will be waiting for piccies :thumbup:


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

What is the best method of transporting the puppy in the car bearing in mind that it will something like a 4-4.5hr journey from the kennels to my house? Should I get a crate or something?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I've never travelled a puppy so far but I think I'd be looking at getting a large cat carrier and securing it either on the passenger seat or in the passenger side footwell. I'd want a puppy well secured but also close enough to soothe by talking to and easily accessible in case of emergencies.

Will you be on your own? If you've got someone who could go with you I'd do that, so you're not trying to drive and check on the puppy at the same time. Bear in mind the pup may cry A LOT and also might be car sick. It's much easier to deal with these if you're not alone. 

Hopefully someone with a bit more experience will be along to help soon. These are my gut feelings but I may be missing something obvious.


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll know in the morning if anyone else is coming with me, usually it wouldn't be a problem, but I think this week it maybe a problem as there has been a death in their family. Yes I think a large cat crate is a good idea I'll have a look in the morning.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

UK Dog Lover said:


> I'll know in the morning if anyone else is coming with me, usually it wouldn't be a problem, but I think this week it maybe a problem as there has been a death in their family. Yes I think a large cat crate is a good idea I'll have a look in the morning.


Whether you are alone or with someone take extra towels, puppy pads, wipes etc.....Bailey travelled perfectly but Tia was sick several times and we had to pull over and sort things out. I threw afew towels away it just wasnt worth travelling with the smell. Whippets are more prone to travel sickness so lots of short journeys to nice places once puppy is living with you should help. Tia is perfect now but took me afew weeks to get there.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Ivy travelled on a towel on my lap, and threw up about 30 seconds into the journey! If I was travelling alove, I'd go with cat carrier and lots of blankets. They really are small at 8 weeks so a cat carrier will be plenty big enough. I'd also recommend asking the breeder not to give the pup a big meal just before you go, so you don't have extra sick!


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Walt also travelled on my OH's lap on the way back which was about 1.5hours journey! He was totally fine not a peep out of him he just cuddled up!


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm picking the dog up on Monday now rather than tomorrow. I got up this morning to find that it had snowed quite heavily overnight and is continuing to snow, making a 8-9hr round trip journey tomorrow to somewhere I've not been in this weather not a good idea, and the same for Friday. On Saturday my friends Dad's funeral is being held in which I'm a bearer and we are going to have a drink afterwards so I won't feel like driving to Manchester on Sunday. If I wait until Monday my friend (who's fathers funeral is on Saturday) and his gf will also come along making it much easier to transport the puppy back to my house. It's all been arranged with the breeders and they are fine with it.

I'm so excited and can't wait until Monday as I feel like a child awaiting Christmas morning


----------



## UK Dog Lover (Dec 30, 2012)

Well all the waiting is over, here's here at last and I'm absolutely chuffed to bits with him! He's a lovely, friendly little boy who wants to follow me around and sit on my lap. My mate came with me but and Duke was sick over him twice on the way home. Once he had pooed in the dog cage I had borrowed for the journey he crawled out of the cage and settled down on my mates lap for the rest of the journey home. He was playful with my mates three year old Siamese who was fascinated with him, but now he is safely back home with me.

I'm so glad I took all your advice and didn't get the first dog I saw and waited to get the pup I have now. Really really delighted with him and I'll post more later.

View image: P1010715

View image: P1010716

View image: P1010720

View image: P1010722


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

So pleased for you


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahh he is gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Swoon!!!! He is sooooo lovely, and you are very licky to have him!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Very handsome little chap :001_wub:


----------



## K3esy (Feb 1, 2013)

OMG he gorgeous , same colour as my pups farther x


----------

